# 5000th post competition with vintage Rolex explorer



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

To celebrate my 500th post (This post to be exact) I'm giving away a picture of a genuine vintage Rolex explorer, but that's not all because this picture comes in an elegant silver (coloured frame). There is more though!!!! Not only will the winner receive this wonderful full colour picture they will also be the new and proud owners of a vintage (fully working) Montine wristwatch. An exceptionally fine Swiss mechanical masterpiece.... along with a Jinhoa x750 fountain pen in fine gloss black with silver (coloured) trim and a fine set of silver (coloured) cuff links.

I'm sure you are all wondering how I can be this generous, but to be honest cost is not an issue when a forum such as this brings a person so much enjoyment :yes: .










With this ensemble you can be ready for anything from a night at the Opera to a busy day at the office, (you might want to leave the picture at home though :thumbsup: )

To enter you must be over 18yrs of age and have a minimum of 50 qualified posts. This is open to all our international friends...

Simply put your name in a post below and you will be entered in the final draw to be held next Wednesday the 15th of march 2017.

Good luck and thanks for looking.

Steve


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow 5k posts,well done that man.

whilst on a winning streak would be delighted to enter the draw for such generous prizes.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

"WOW!" A very generous and very nice prize. Congrat's on the 5000th.

Please count me in. :thumbsup: .

ETA Robden as instructed.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Top hole old man, jolly good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well done on the 5k Mr Bryant . What a splendid prize to behold . :drinks:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats Steve on reaching the 5k milestone! It speaks of a tremendous contribution to the forum, keep it going mate.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your generous completion, thanks!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool watch. The rest is just awesome icing. Good on you.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations on the 5000th post @SBryantgb and not a speed post in sight :thumbsup: :biggrin:

Please count me in for your generous competition :yes:

And shhh no one tell @Davey P - damn I've probably just alerted him :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Congratulations on the 5000th post @SBryantgb and not a speed post in sight :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> Please count me in for your generous competition :yes:
> 
> And shhh no one tell @Davey P - damn I've probably just alerted him :laugh:


 It's not quartz... so I doubt he will be interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats. For a moment I thought the competition would be for a 1016...! O,O I'll pass on the prize (though I need some cufflinks), but join in the celebration of your achievement.  Cheers!


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

congrats on the milestone heres to the next 5000.

oh & i would like to be in your draw please


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Congratulations on 5k! I would like to enter if that is ok?

montybaber


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Well done Steve :thumbsup:

How long will you be away after the statutory lobotomy. artytime:

P.S. As Davey has retired, I'd be delighted to be included in the draw please.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Well done buddy, Very nice prizes I have read some good reviews about that pen :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely watch. Please count me in.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Very generous Steve so count me in.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats on your 5000th post. Count me in please.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very generous, Steve, please add my name to the list and congrats on the milestone.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Please include me in this fabulous draw .


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What a guy, what a comp, what a forum!

I'm in


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats Steve. I'm in for your generous competition, but I'll have to learn to write if I win the watch and the PEN.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Blimey Charlie this place is unreal, what a show of generosity. As a recently plus 50 noob it doesn't really feel right to count me in, but oh go on then. Congrats on your milestone.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done Steve on the milestone it old be rude not to join it great gesture


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Me, me, me , I need that picture as it's the nearest I'll ever get to the real thing.The watch etc are nice too !

Congrats on the milestone. :thumbsup:


----------



## wits (Nov 3, 2016)

top effort im in if ok

ill do some thing similar if im alive for 5000posts

cheers

johnny


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats on the 5k Steve, please count me in :thumbsup:

PS yes I have forgiven you :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats @SBryantgb on this marvelous milestone. My name is Trigger and I would love to be entered into the competition for the collection of sundry objects.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

hurrah !

in the unlikely event of a non DP win - and my name comes up i'd like the pen and cufflinks - already too many watches so perhaps that could go to the second name out of the hat :thumbsup:


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

I would love to enter. Congrats on 5k


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> P.S. *As Davey has retired,* I'd be delighted to be included in the draw please.


 Oi you cheeky monkey, I haven't retired, I'm just going through a bit of a dry spell, that's all... :sadwalk:

Congratulations on the milestone Steve, and good on ya for offering up such a generous selection of prizes :notworthy:

I would like to enter the prize draw, if only because I've never owned a fountain pen in my life, and it couldn't possibly make my handwriting any worse! :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

That's the ba' burst then. Give him it. :naughty:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Oi you cheeky monkey, I haven't retired, I'm just going through a bit of a dry spell, that's all... :sadwalk:
> 
> Congratulations on the milestone Steve, and good on ya for offering up such a generous selection of prizes :notworthy:
> 
> I would like to enter the prize draw, if only because I've never owned a fountain pen in my life, and it couldn't possibly make my handwriting any worse! :laugh:


 I can etch quartz on the back of the watch if you win :yes:



Rotundus said:


> hurrah !
> 
> in the unlikely event of a non DP win - and my name comes up i'd like the pen and cufflinks - already too many watches so perhaps that could go to the second name out of the hat :thumbsup:


 Okay :thumbsup:


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the 5k posts @SBryantgb 

I would like to cheekily enter my name if that's okay :yes:

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

Wowzers! That is bloody generous. Please count me in and congratulations!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

congrats , I will throw my name in the hat please , but I know I wont win 










deano :laugh:


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

A very generous prize & congrats on your 5K posts!

Count me in!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations on 5K posts, Very generous Steve!

Please count me in!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, excellent generous prize. Please count me in and congratulations on the 5k


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Congratulations, that'a quite a milestone! please count me in.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations, and a fine gesture. 

Davey P

Oh fudge... 

Later,
William


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

5000 post, well done that man, good effort. Please count me in for your very generous prize, thanks.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Well done @SBryantgb.

Please count me in. I like the look of the prize, especially the watch (the 3D and 2D) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done on the 5000 it takes some doing . Please enter me thanks


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ging said:


> Well done on the 5000 it takes some doing . Please enter me thanks


 Not really just a regular supply of red wine and a key board, anyone can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great Idea for your comp, like it - - :yes:

Congratulations on the milestone!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantastic effort on reaching five thousand posts in under two years...on my current posting rate I'll be running my 5k giveaway in 2047!

A very generous giveaway Steve and I'd love to be included in the competition.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent comp Steve please add my name to the list.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

feel free to put me in the hat if you don't mind!

very generous prize(s)



Ging said:


> Please enter me thanks


 surely that could be phrased better [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Well done on your 5k milestone and thanks for your generous prizes. They all look great. Please enter me in the draw.

Sent from my LG-K350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> 2 hours ago, Ging said:
> 
> Please enter me thanks
> 
> surely that could be phrased better [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


 Possibly that is the runner up prize....

Very generous prize either way.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow - what a prize! Congrats on the 5000+ post number. I'll pass, but just wanted to express my thoughts on the prize - very generous.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

That is what I call *giveaway * :notworthy: 
Congratulations on your milestone, I've missed the biggest part of 1st 5K but hoping to be around for the next 2nd 

I'm in if that's ok :clap: :thumbsup:

Gives me a lot to think about my 5000th post


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Also in please and congrats on the 5000 posts only 4750 plus to go!


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Fantastic and generous! Please count me in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats on the 5000 posts Steve :clap: and such an amazing giveaway abundance of prizes.

Please count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

It'll take me years to get to 5000, congrats and count me in please.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Better get my head down and get some posting done!

I'm in if I qualify by the time the end date haha!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Many thanks for the enthusiasm guys :thumbsup: . I will try to get a list of entrants on Sat evening, then hopefully keep it updated from there :yes:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

That's an extremely elegant collection of silver (coloured) gifts! I'll throw my hat in the ring. You can't have too many fountain pens (or watches) - N+1.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*A very generous package of prizes to celebrate reaching 5000 post @SBryantgb congratulations.*

*Personally I shall pass but would like to wish all entrants the best of luck. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on 5000 and the nice prize!

Count me in please.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Fabulous gesture! Would love to win.

Congrats on the 5000 posts! Top work!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Very generous . Count me in. :thumbsup:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Splendidly generous of you!

youcanthavetoomanywatches would be honoured to enter the comp.

Roll on, the Ides of March!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I have fallen a long way behind on this, I have many excuses....but I won't bore you with them. needless to say I have now compiled a list of 48 entrants. Please check that you have been included and let me know if you have been left out by 9pm GMT today. :yes:

I will make the drawing tonight at 10pm GMT. good luck to all who have entered :thumbsup:

1 Bridgeman
2 Robden
3 LFB
4 Graham1981
5 Vek
6 montybaber
7 Karrusel
8 carlgulliver
9 ong
10 PC-Magician
11 jmm1
12 Rog de Dodge
13 Chocko
14 Relaxer7
15 RWP
16 Leberkase
17 iceblue
18 Mr Levity
19 wits
20 Damo516
21 Trigger
22 Rotundus
23 Laughing Gravy
24 Davey P
25 Goridar
26 Migzy
27 Deano1956
28 Tomh1982
29 Martinzx
30 Littlelegs
31 Autonomous
32 Teg62x
33 Timez Own
34 Ging
35 NickD
36 Foxdog
37 Jonesinamillion
38 kanab22
39 Velizark0
40 niveketak
41 Pip
42 jsud2002
43 Delta
44 badgersdad
45 Roddyjb
46 danoafc
47 joeytheghost
48 YouCanthaveToomanywatches


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Half of 48 is...

:naughty:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

You could enter me twice...........?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Trigger said:


> Half of 48 is...
> 
> :naughty:


 Their is a new boy on the block that's overtook daveyp title he seems to win everything lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a good feeling about this one............. number 24 is looking promising.... Get in!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey you are up against bridgeman and the odds are against you artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> Davey you are up against bridgeman and the odds are against you artytime:


 Bridgeman is old news mate, there's a new guvnor around here and he's getting ready to return to his winning ways... In case there was any doubt, I'm talking about ME, obviously! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Bridgeman is old news mate, there's a new guvnor around here and he's getting ready to return to his winning ways... In case there was any doubt, I'm talking about ME, obviously! :laughing2dw:


 Let the games commence

GLADIATORS ready CONTESTANTS ready ooooops did I put this out load wrong place lol

proof is in the pudding daveyp


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> Let the games commence
> 
> GLADIATORS ready CONTESTANTS ready ooooops did I put this out load wrong place lol
> 
> proof is in the pudding daveyp


 I've got my leotard and Wolfman wig on now, ready for the battle to commence... Oh yes, I said it, this is not a game mate, it's a battle... a clash of titans.... a fight to the death.... Er, oh hang on a minute, I was wrong, it's just a prize draw really :laughing2dw:

Good luck everyone - Except Bridgeman, obviously!


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

1 in 48 chance is the same as:



Being hit by lightening in storm whilst in Milwaukee


Surviving a drive by shooting in Boise, Idaho


The Moon and Sun lining up with a canal way in Bridgethorpe in the same day


A white Christmas being recorded in Cleethorpes


@bridgeman and @Davey P both failing to get pulled out of a random draw first


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Number one in the draw so must be an omen.good luck to all.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Number one in the draw so must be an omen.good luck to all.


 Number one is the first of the losers mate... :tongue:

:yahoo:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Competition entrance is now close. The winning number will be announced at 10pm GMT (or there abouts :yes: ) in the form of a youtube video using a random number generator set too 1 thru 48 :thumbsup: Good luck.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The moment you have been waiting for


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

You know whose number that is don't you?? - Worst competition ever :angry:

Only joking congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

graham1981 said:


> You know whose number that is don't you?? - Worst competition ever :angry:


 :swoon:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well done Davey....

worst competition ever ever for sure.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations DP. About time :laugh:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Congratulations @Davey P

Nice 1 @SBryantgb

:thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> You know whose number that is don't you?? - Worst competition ever :angry:
> 
> Only joking congratulations :thumbsup:


 I actually didn't look, I though I would leave for you guys to tell me :thumbsup: So well done Davey P :yahoo: Let me know where I'm to send this little lot :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

graham1981 said:


> You know whose number that is don't you?? - Worst competition ever :angry:
> 
> Only joking congratulations :thumbsup:


 What the f.......never mind 'only joking congratulations'......'jammy git' is what I say..... :laugh:

'Only joking congratulations'......Dave!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Two trailer park girls go 'round the outside
'Round the outside, 'round the outside
Two trailer park girls go 'round the outside
'Round the outside, 'round the outside

Guess who's back, back again
Davey's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back, guess who's back


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL!! :naughty: Well done DP. I won too... Ladbrokes gave me 2/1 and I piled in. The mugs.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, my winning streak has returned - In your face bridgeman! :yahoo:

Thanks very much for the generous prize, and of course for all the sincere messages of congratulations :laughing2dw: In return, I will be arranging a prize draw for my forthcoming 6,666th post - Watch this space! :tongue:

Anyone want a pair of cufflinks, as I don't think I actually own a long sleeved shirt...?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Stands like a statue, part of the machine

always gets the numbers always plays it clean,,,,,,,,,,,

the digit counters fall .......

I give my pinball crown to him......

well done sir, great give away @SBryantgb


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

"I don't belieeeeeeeve it!" 

All hail the mighty Peee. :notworthy: He's back.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The Awesome Davey P regains his crown well done sir . Also a big well done and thankyou to Steve for running this great competition


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Generous prize Steve :thumbsup:

Davey.....!#=+ +! :tongue:

By the way, I've now decided to give up mechanical's......I'm collecting quartz now. :yes:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Haha, it had to happen didn't it? It was in the stars! Great competition and well done Davey!

Ps - if you were serious about the cuff links I wear them most days... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It has been brought to my attention that the Russians may well have interfered with the Random number generator. my source claims to have video confirming that Davey P has been in an airport at the same time as some known Russian spies. although the cc tv footage I've seen only shows a chunky looking supposed woman with long blonde hair.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> It has been brought to my attention that the Russians may well have interfered with the Random number generator. my source claims to have video confirming that Davey P has been in an airport at the same time as some known Russian spies. although the cc tv footage I've seen only shows a chunky looking supposed woman with long blonde hair.


 That surely must be Heidi (Davey's alias)

In order to remove any suspicions of interference I would recommend a redraw. :yes:

artytime:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Oh my days! The Diva of the Draw is back, the undisputed Legend of Luck @Davey P has returned to form. * :jawdrop1:

*Well done that man. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done Davey P :clap:

Thanks for the comp SBryantgb :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

DaveyPs luck is back, well done and cheers for the competition sbryantgb. :notworthy:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done op and th great gesture and well done daveyp your luck is returning and unluck bridgeman


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Pip said:


> Haha, it had to happen didn't it? It was in the stars! Great competition and well done Davey!
> 
> *Ps - if you were serious about the cuff links I wear them most days...*


 Pip, if you would like the cufflinks, send me a PM with your address and I'll pop 'em in the post to you when they arrive :thumbsup:



SBryantgb said:


> It has been brought to my attention that the Russians may well have interfered with the Random number generator. my source claims to have video confirming that Davey P has been in an airport at the same time as some known Russian spies. although *the cc tv footage I've seen only shows a chunky looking supposed woman with long blonde hair. *


 That sounds like it could be me.....


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmmh - How can I tempt Davey to answer this post in order to bring him up to his 6,666 post threshold thereby triggering another competition?

Did you know that quartz watches really suck?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm tickled your form has returned Davey :thumbsup: . Well done.

Nice one Steve.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Well done @Davey P!

Thank you for the opportunity @SBryantgb


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

kanab22 said:


> Hmmh - How can I tempt Davey to answer this post in order to bring him up to his 6,666 post threshold thereby triggering another competition?
> 
> Did you know that quartz watches really suck?


 Oh come off it mate, I'm not daft enough to fall for that one................ :tongue:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

He'll win his own competition. Mark my words. :naughty:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Trigger said:


> He'll win his own competition. Mark my words. :naughty:


 I'll be sure to offer up a prize I don't want mate... :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I'll be sure to offer up a prize I don't want mate... :laughing2dw:


 Is the watch you just won a mechanical watch? :swoon:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Davey P said:


> I'll be sure to offer up a prize I don't want mate... :laughing2dw:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

@Davey P

You Lucky B*stard










I don't believe it !










Another bloody great


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A quick update: After some "technical issues" at Steve's end, which caused a slight delay (don't ask!), I finally received my well deserved prize today:










I'm absolutely over the moon, and extremely grateful to Steve for this generous gesture :notworthy:

The watch is really nice, and just to prove that I have actually wound it up and worn it, here's the photographic evidence:










I've already said to Steve that I don't see this as a long term keeper, but in the spirit of the forum I will give it away in another free prize draw sometime in the future. It seems sensible for it to go to someone on here who will appreciate it a bit more than me, with my well known preference for quartz watches 

The picture frame is very nice, and will sit well on a new sideboard I bought a few weeks ago, so that was good timing :thumbs_up: Obviously I will have to ditch the existing Rolex photo first, and put in something a bit more suitable (in other words, a photo of me :tongue: )

The pen is awesome, I haven't owned a fountain pen since, er, well I'm not sure I've ever owned one... maybe when I was at school...? The last time I filled up a pen with ink it was when I used to draw things with Rotring pens and ellipse templates instead of computers.... I'm not even sure how to get it going :laughing2dw: But this could be the start of a new era, when my handwriting becomes more readable, and less of a massive squiggly mess :blush:

The cufflinks are, er, on their way to Pip, as I don't own a long sleeved shirt and therefore have absolutely no use for them... :tumbleweed:

So, I am absolutely delighted and would once again like to thank Steve for offering up such a great prize - Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> The cufflinks are, er, on their way to Pip, as I don't own a long sleeved shirt and therefore have absolutely no use for them... :tumbleweed:


 It's such a shame @Davey P that the canvass blouson (the one that ties round the back with the leather straps from the arms) does not have button holes for the cufflinks. But a very generous gesture all the same to pass them on to someone else who will wear them.

WELL DONE THAT MAN !! :notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

brummie1875 said:


> It's such a shame @Davey P that the canvass blouson (the one that ties round the back with the leather straps from the arms) does not have button holes for the cufflinks.


 That's just the sort of abusive comment I would expect to get from mach... :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> That's just the sort of abusive comment I would expect to get from mach... :laughing2dw:


 You know you deserve it artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You know you deserve it artytime:


 Oh, I didn't say I don't deserve it, I was just surprised it came from someone else but you for a change mate :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Oh, I didn't say I don't deserve it, I was just surprised it came from someone else but you for a change mate :laughing2dw:


 Obviously other people are coming around to my way of thinking :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Obviously other people are coming around to my way of thinking :tongue:


 Bugger, I hadn't thought of that! :laughing2dw:


----------

